# CD-RW Laufwerk liest keine Daten mehr



## Lamavic (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi, 
ich habe ein dummes Problem, das mir wirklich Sorge bereitet... . Ich bitte euch, euch kurz die Zeit zu nehmen und mein Problem durchzulesen. Vielen Dank. 

Ich habe vor kurzem ein Programm namens "Spybot - Search and Destory" ausgeführt (http://www.spybot.info), um lästige Dialer und Werbeprogramme, vor denen keiner sicher ist, zu entfernen. Das Programm hat auch einiges gefunden und ich habe alle "Probleme" beheben lassen. Leider konnte mein cd-rw Laufwerk danach keine CD's jeglicher Art (gebrannt, original, musik) nicht mehr lesen :/. Auch Neuinstallation der Treiber hat nichts gebracht. Ebenfalls habe ich mich mit dem Problem vorher bei der Community des Programms "Spybot - Search and Destory" gemeldet, aber dort konnte mir nicht wirklich geholfen werden :[. Die Wiederherstellung mit dem Programm ging auch nur zu 60%, da er einfach ab einer bestimmten Stelle - egal was ich tue - aufhört, weiter "wiederherzustellen". 
Außerdem habe ich versucht, mittels Windows XPs' "Systemwiederherstellung" mein System auf einen früherern Zeitpunkt herzustellen. Leider ohne Erfolg, da die Systemwiederherstellung nicht funktionierte (egal wie oft ich es versucht habe, egal mit welchem Systemspeicherpunkt; Zu diesem Problem habe ich mir übrigens auch schon einige Threads durchgelesen, ohne dass sie mir wirklich helfen konnten). Formt E: ( E ist mein Festplattenverzeichnis auf dem mein Windows installiert ist; es ist Windows XP Professional ) ging leider auch nicht, da ich keinen Plan habe, wie ich es handhaben kann, Windows zu deinstallieren, wenn ich a) nicht die Startdiskette von Windows 98 benutzen kann, da diese unter NTFS angeblich nicht läuft (habe es auch ausprobiert) b) die Startdisketten von Windows XP zwar gehen, ich allerdings Windows XP nicht per Set-Up neuinstallieren kann ( er erkennt einfach mein CD-RW Laufwerk nicht ich habe auch noch ein CD Rom Laufwerk im Pc, dass allerdings kaputt ist, und mehr oder weniger in meinem Pc rumlungert; bitte nicht auf dieses Problem hin verweisen :/ ). 
Auch habe ich schon versucht, das CDROM Laufwerk komplett von den Steckern zu entfernen. Beim CD RW Laufwerk habe ich schon versucht, unterschiedliche Jumpereinstellungen und Verkabellungen auszuprobieren, leider ohne Erfolg. Manchmal kam beim Starten meines Rechners selten 
ATAPI (oder so ähnlich) incompatible ( geht aber eigentlich mittlerweile wieder; wohlgemerkt, vorher lief alles reibungslos :/). 
Also eigentlich wird alles erkannt (Bios & Co), auch im Windows erkennt er zwar mein CD RW Laufwerk (auch mein CD Laufwerk, das ist aber hier eher nebensächlich) aber wenn ich draufklicke, so zeigt er mir nur einen weißen, leeren Explorerbildschirm an. Wie als würde man auf einen leeren Ordner klicken... 
Bitte, bitte, sagt mir was ich tun kann, um mein Laufwerk (CDRW) wieder zum Laufen zu bekommen ( und falls ich Windows XP deinstallieren und wieder installieren soll, wie soll ich das anstellen ? ). Mein CDRW Laufwerk ist übrigens ein SAMSUNG SW-408B (Liveupdate hab ich dafür auch schon versucht...).


----------

